# Air rifle cam?



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings all,

I am looking for a camcorder mount to add to my AR6 and other guns. I would like to record some hunts and/or reviews. 
Is there a scope mount?

Any ideas?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

You can contact Swift (his name is Ernie) at *[email protected] *
He made one for me. Be patient when you order, Ernie is a busy man!

Here is the AirgunAdvice forum thread:
http://www.airgunadvice.net/viewtopic.php?t=10134

Here is the Yellow forum thread:
http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/se ... sort=match

Here is mine:









AH.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> You can contact Swift (his name is Ernie) at *[email protected] *
> He made one for me. Be patient when you order, Ernie is a busy man!
> 
> Here is the AirgunAdvice forum thread:
> ...


Greetings AH,

As always, thank you again. 
That appears to be a different air gun the camera is mounted to. Okay, the question must be asked, how many air guns do you have? Jeenkies batman!!


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

No, that is the same Weihrauch the Pigeon Slayer 

I only have 11 and one more coming in in a month or so...

Capturing hunts, especially watching them on TV afterwards is F U N !!! :sniper:


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> No, that is the same Weihrauch the Pigeon Slayer
> 
> I only have 11 and one more coming in in a month or so...
> 
> Capturing hunts, especially watching them on TV afterwards is F U N !!! :sniper:


Eleven? Shesh, your like Air Rambo. 
I was listening to a predator podcast one time and they had Jim Chapman on. Jim stated he had over 50 (maybe 60) air guns. 
I think my wife would make me a shed next to the dogs to live in.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I tell my better half that this is nothing compared to what she spends on shoes, cloth, parfume, and make up :thumb:

Hey, at least I don't call her stuff "stupid" but that's the name I hear when it comes to talking about my "bb guns"! :******:


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> Well, I tell my better half that this is nothing compared to what she spends on shoes, cloth, parfume, and make up :thumb:
> 
> Hey, at least I don't call her stuff "stupid" but that's the name I hear when it comes to talking about my "bb guns"! :ticked:


 :rollin: BB guns! Now that is funny!

I still feel compelled to enlighten individuals who states "you cannot hunt with a little pellet gun." :x


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

"_I still feel compelled to enlighten individuals who states "you cannot hunt with a little pellet gun." _

 Let them stumble on their own arrogance, you know. Airgunners strive for precision. We have to; we have to use every foot-pound of energy possible and accurately send that tiny pellet into a kill zone of a tiny animal. On the other hand, I see centerfire shooters miss a deer completely ALL THE TIME. My question to them is "how the hell did you miss an animal that is larger than you?" Never mind squirrels, rabbits, pigeons, crows, and p-dogs!!! :rollin: ;;

Or, should I say "you cannot hunt with that big .308"? :wink:


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

just drill the proper sized hole in a weaver base and use an upside-down ring. I used a cheap NCStar extra-high ring ($14 for the two rings). The rings have inserts, so they work on both 1 inch, and 30mm tubes. Weaver bases are like $5, so you can make two of these for about $25.

You can keep the mount screwed onto the camera, so the camera can go on and off "quick-release" style.


----------

